# One Dalmation Molly fry!



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

I found just recently a baby dalmation molly - still has the yellow sac on it.

Yay looking for more!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

GL.....thats a premature fry.....  sorry K....


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah it died and I was confused which molly was giving birth. It was a black molly, alot of her fry was undeveloped and premature. Then she had 6 babies that were fine. They are swimming around.


----------

